# how do you turn off low tire pressure light off?



## staticsam74 (Mar 24, 2007)

MY GIRLFRIEND HAD A BLOW OUT AND I PUT THE SPARE TIRE ON. THE LOW TIRE PRESSURE LIGHT IS STILL ON? I CHECKED ALL TIRES AND THEY HAVE GOOD EQUAL PRESSURE. HOW DO I RESET IT SO IT WILL COME OFF? DO I HAVE TO PUT THE ORIGINAL RIM BACK ON?


----------

